

Why The World Needs A Time Machine - timeport
https://medium.com/@vik/why-the-world-needs-a-time-machine-f326c2cb4633

======
ar2d2
Loved the blog and the thought process. Long way to go but an amazing
ambitious dream I must say. All the best!

